# bétonner



## la grosse pomme

Bonjour,
je suis en train de traduire un texte du français vers l'anglais et je suis bloquée... comment traduire "bétonner les plans sociaux de grands groupes"? 

Mon essai: to defend/reinforce the social plans of big groups.

Merci d'avance,
LGP


----------



## Mouquiette

"bétonner les plans sociaux de grands groupes" has the idea behind that such social plan might be very good (have good fundation ?) to prevent strikes.


----------



## bobbyfischer

*To reinforce* c'est parfait. *To **strengthen* aussi.


----------



## roymail

Je ne pense pas. Pour moi, c'est faire en sorte qu'on ne puisse pas les modifier (bons ou pas).


----------



## Mouquiette

C'est plus fort que reinforce ou strengthen je pense. Il y a vraiment la notion de n'avoir aucune faille derrière ainsi qu'une notion de "peur" de la grève (dans ce contexte).

Un accord en béton, c'est plus un accord sur lequel personne ne peut trouver de faille.


----------



## bobbyfischer

Mouquiette said:


> "bétonner les plans sociaux de grands groupes" has the idea behind that such social plan might be very good (have good *fundation *?) to prevent strikes.


Attention, on dit...
To have a good foundation


----------



## bobbyfischer

Mouquiette said:


> C'est plus fort que reinforce ou strengthen je pense. Il y a vraiment la notion de n'avoir aucune faille derrière ainsi qu'une notion de "peur" de la grève (dans ce contexte).
> 
> Un accord en béton, c'est plus un accord sur lequel personne ne peut trouver de faille.


Dans ce cas-là...
*to solidify *serait le mot juste

P.S. On dit aussi *"to concrete" *<to concrete our plans>


----------



## roymail

Mouquiette said:


> C'est plus fort que reinforce ou strengthen je pense. Il y a vraiment la notion de n'avoir aucune faille derrière ainsi qu'une notion de "peur" de la grève (dans ce contexte).
> 
> Un accord en béton, c'est plus un accord sur lequel personne ne peut trouver de faille.


 
Je reste sur mes positions. Bétonner un accord, ce n'est pas la même chose que "conclure un accord en béton".
C'est le rendre immuable, intangible.
En Belgique, on a bétonné les lois linguistiques. Beaucoup pensent toutefois qu'elles comportent des failles.


----------



## lamoufette

betonner - solidify (to try to make more solid)

solidify the downsizing plans of the major companies (or major institutions, or major players)


----------



## Mouquiette

Il est évident qu'il y a toujours des failles. Mais quand on parle de bétonner, surtout des accord sociaux, il y a réellement la volonté de n'en laisser aucune.
Bétonner un accord => volonté de le faire sans faille
un accord en béton => on a réussis l'exploit de faire un accord sans faille (ou presque)


----------



## QBU

a water tight agrement?
I have been trying to think about an expression with "lock" but to no avail.
Catherine


----------



## roymail

Un arbitre SVP !


----------



## bobbyfischer

QBU said:


> a water tight agrement?
> I have been trying to think about an expression with "lock" but to no avail.
> Catherine


Yes, we can say: *to lock down an agreement*


----------



## bobbyfischer

roymail said:


> Un arbitre SVP !


Alors, les opinions restent partagées.


----------



## la grosse pomme

merci à tous, je suis toujours un peu perdue... cette traduction est trop dure!
LGP


----------



## Valvervalvic

JE suis en train moi-même de devoir exprimer l'idée qu'on a "bétonné les facilités linguistiques en Belgique". Et je ne suis d'accord qu'avec Roymail : cela signifie "rendre intangible, fixer définitivement". Mais comment exprime-t'on cela en anglais????


----------



## bh7

You could say that the agreement (etc.) was _cast in stone_, i.e., the agreement has been given a definitive, irrevocable formulation that permits no future change whatsoever.  Somewhat like the Canadian constitution that can only be amended on the happening of extremely unlikely events.


----------



## pifnane

imho, "bétonner" definitley means to prevent any further alteration. It's not so much a (democratic) guarantee against encroachments-as in the example of the Canadian constitution-, but a (anti-democratic) "lock down" against further, new, negotiations


----------



## Grumumble

like bh7
the expression "to set in stone" springs to mind, but "lock down" sounds like more appropriate modern-day jargon


----------



## JeanDeSponde

_Bétonner_ un accord, un plan social veut dire en effet le protéger contre toute attaque.
As I'm not sure the verb _to ironclad_ exists, could you say _to ensure the social plans are ironclad_?


----------



## Teafrog

C'est t'y midi, ou c'est t-y 14 heures? 
What's wrong with "*set in concrete*" , or even "set in stone" (the reverse of the link )?!?

_Bétonner les plans sociaux de grands groupes _= To set in concrete large groups' social plans. ?


----------



## wildan1

_an* iron-clad* agreement_ is one that will hold up to challenges
_a *watertight* agreement_ has had all the details fixed so there are no exceptions--no related verb for this; you just _make the agreement watertight_
_a *locked-down* agreement _is one that has been under discussion with various versions under review; the final version is "locked down" and one then proceeds to ratification

_a *concrete *agreement_ is one that is real and not hypothetical (so that doesn't work in this context --nothing to do with _" béton "_)

PS to _cast in concrete_ or to _set/carve in stone_ (these expressions are frequently mixed up to make "cast in stone")


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Ach - _Iron-clad_, or _ironclad_?... Confusing English (while French is so simple )...
Now _bétonner_ (as _I_ understand it) is synonym to _blinder_, but not to _construire de manière solide_.
_- Tu as déjà une ceinture; pourquoi mets-tu aussi des bretelles ?
- Je bétonne.
_


----------



## wildan1

_blinder_ would be _reinforce, galvanize, make bulletproof_

But in your example I would say _I am being extra-sure_ or _I am taking no chances_

PS I think the hyphen between_ iron & clad_ is optional.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

wildan1 said:


> But in your example I would say _I am being extra-sure_ or _I am taking no chances_


And what about _I'm wearing both a belt_ _and suspenders - for iron-clad modesty_?...
OK, forget it


----------



## Teafrog

roymail said:


> … Bétonner un accord, … C'est le rendre immuable, intangible.
> En Belgique, on a bétonné les lois linguistiques. Beaucoup pensent toutefois qu'elles comportent des failles.





Mouquiette said:


> …quand on parle de bétonner, surtout des accord sociaux, il y a réellement la volonté de n'en laisser aucune.
> Bétonner un accord => volonté de le faire sans faille
> un accord en béton => on a réussis l'exploit de faire un accord sans faille (ou presque)





JeanDeSponde said:


> … Now _bétonner_ (as _I_ understand it) is synonym to _blinder_, but not to _construire de manière solide_.
> _- Tu as déjà une ceinture; pourquoi mets-tu aussi des bretelles ?
> - Je bétonne._


It seems to me that French speakers have a slightly mixed view on the term, but all-in-all I understand it therefore as … "rock solid / certain". Is that right? says he, adding oil onto the fire…


JeanDeSponde said:


> And what about _I'm wearing both a belt_ _and suspenders - for iron-clad modesty_?...
> OK, forget it


 I like it. We have an identical expression in the UK, see here


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Pour moi, _passer un accord en béton_ et _bétonner un accord_ sont deux choses légèrement différentes...

_Passer un accord en béton,_ c'est passer un accord très solide - indeed _a water-tight agreement_.

_Bétonner un accord_, c'est rajouter ce qu'il faut à un accord pour le rendre encore plus solide [blinder] - _to make it water-tight, iron-clad_

Mais, effectivement, mileage may vary among French speakers...


----------



## Topsie

Hmm... pas sure qu'on dise "_social plan_" en anglais... d'ailleurs ce type de plan est plutôt _antisocial _! Peut-être que "bétonner" a plus le sens d'empêcher "_block_" ici (?) 
Aparté : "suspenders" en BE sont un article de lingerie plutôt coquin! (porte-jarretelles !)


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Topsie said:


> Aparté : "suspenders" en BE sont un article de lingerie plutôt coquin! (porte-jarretelles !)


Je m'habille comme je veux!


----------



## wildan1

JeanDeSponde said:


> Je m'habille comme je veux!


 
Then you need to brace yourself for BE feedback, JDS!


----------



## Topsie

wildan1 said:


> Then you need to brace yourself for BE feedback, JDS!


He's probably inundated with private messages offering fishnet stockings in various colours !


----------



## Blind Clam

Perhaps *consolidate*?


----------

